
Words matter in a sensitive field like security - kawera
https://blog.safestack.io/words-matter-fear-and-alarming-language-in-the-security-world-93c2883078ac#.bgz6alfxg
======
sixhobbits
I enjoy reading public apologies from companies. They're always a good
reminder of how difficult it to say "I'm sorry" in a post like this. "We would
like to apologize" is close, but it's easier to say and less effective than
"I'm sorry".

People are not good at admitting guilt. They are good at finding the reasons
that led them to make sub-optimal actions.

Not that this is a bad post -- I found it informative and interesting, but I'm
adding it to my collection of "apologies that didn't quite get to the apology
part and spent too long on excuses".

~~~
nommm-nommm
If you enjoy public apologies, there's actually a really great blog that
tracks and analyzes public apologies -
[http://www.sorrywatch.com](http://www.sorrywatch.com)

------
jegoodwin3
Words matter and so do PsyOps and confirmation bias. Companies are savvy at
marketing so they should tailor their apologies to trigger good will
confirmation bias in their customers. Actually, according to pre-suasion, they
should stage false flag events so help the public pick the right confirmation
bias the second time.

Does anyone really believe in 'lone typists' when we live in a world where
#Vault7 is likely on #S3?

Personally, I think we should all grow up and doubt all news accounts and
company PR from any source, until _cui bono_ and Analysis of Competing
Hypotheses (ACH) in the Critical Thinking process they use in the IC and LE
communities has been thoroughly engaged. Especially if the company has a
contract for #SpookCloud.

We are all intelligence analysts now.

------
the_common_man
So they knew they had to apologize for what they were about to do and did it
anyway? Not sure what to think other than to avoid such companies altogether.

